# IBO Worlds



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Give us updates ASAP. Semi pro male, HC, Senior HC, what the heck, give us what you got!!!!


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

They haven't posted the final scores yet. I'll try and get some up in a bit. Any other requests?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Cara Fernandez is leading female pro by 14 points right now.


----------



## htb (Oct 14, 2007)

Off subject,hey Bowtechie a former Pastor of mine lives in Chilicothe.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Also heard that Jamie Strunk is leading hc and Rob Spangler is leading ahc.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Just heard Jimi Dennis is leading female hunter.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry guys but my cell phone died before they posted the 2nd day and I can't remember the scores. Levi had a a good comeback today to finish 3rd. The courses were pretty hard and the scores overall were lower but it was a great shoot. I do remember 2 Michigan shooters on top in Semi pro. James Droulliard in 2nd.

htb.... what's his name? PM me a contact


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I know Adam Hayden and Eric Griggs are in the shootoff. Adam is tied for 3rd and Eric is in 4th. I don't know who the top 2 are.


If I had to guess, I'd say Levi and Nathan.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Word I got are Griggs, Levi, Goza, Wallace, Hayden and Braden in mens pro. I don't know the order.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

shootist said:


> Word I got are Griggs, Levi, Goza, Wallace, Hayden and Braden in mens pro. I don't know the order.


Thanks Darrin, how are you doing?
DB


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Any news from SHC.....Have'nt heard from my Buddy yet.....


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was just up there looking at the score boards but don't remember any names.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike Parker is leading the SHC class with 415.


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

Just got word that Levi Morgan won the IBO Worlds.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Joe Gargasz,won MBO


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Thanks Darrin, how are you doing?
> DB


Darin didn't get to go this weekend.

I know that Levi won, Griggs in second and Hayden in 5th. I don't know who 3+4 were.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Cara Fernandez won womens pro and Samantha came in 3rd.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Dave Force came in 4th in AHC! Great shootin'!!!!!!


----------



## whispershooter (Nov 12, 2005)

Looking for ranking in fy


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Mike Parker from Indiana 
won SHC


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

jack wallace 3rd goza 4th micheal braden


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

What about hc?


----------



## Protecshooter (Nov 1, 2005)

How long will it be until all the scores are posted ?


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

i heard a fella from cincinnati won hc


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

OhioMike said:


> i heard a fella from cincinnati won hc


Yes it was James Enwright. Southeast Ohio had a great week at worlds! :rock:


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

yep heard that from his wife cindy who was 2nd in FBO


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

usually IBO has scores posted pretty quickly....


----------

